# USB Stick vs. ext. Festplatte



## chuvak (5. Dezember 2008)

Ich brauche ein schnelles Speichermedium, welches sich für Dateienbearbeitung eignet. Ab 8GB aufwärts.
Mein jetztiger Stick hat ca 16MB/s, das ist mir zu langsam.
Da hab ich gesehen, dass externe Festplatten für den gleichen Preis mehr Kapazität haben.
Sind sie auch schneller, wenn man beides durch USB 2.0 betreibt?
Wie gesagt, Lesegeschwindigkeit ist mir wichtig.

Danke!


----------



## Dr Dau (6. Dezember 2008)

Hallo!

Schneller ja, aber wie viel hängt von mehreren Faktoren ab.
Z.B. von der Qualität des Controllers (Mainboard und externes Gehäuse) und des Treibers.

Auf jedenfall sollte Dir aber klar sein dass eine Festplatte "etwas" stossempfindlicher ist als ein Stick. 
Ich würde auch zu einem Gehäuse mit eigenem Netzteil (intern oder extern) raten, da der USB-Port nicht sonderlich viel Strom liefert.

Infos findest Du auch unter http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/USB.

Gruss Dr Dau

PS: wenn Du noch eine alte Festplatte rumliegen hast (UDMA 66 langt, da USB 2.0 theoretisch max. 60MB/s macht), dann langt auch nur ein Gehäuse.
Du musst halt nur auf den richtigen (internen) Anschluss (IDE oder SATA) achten.


----------



## chuvak (7. Dezember 2008)

Können Sie mir vielleicht ein paar konkrete Festplatten zeigen?
Die meisten Platten, die ich bei ebay finde, haben IDE oder PATA Anschlüsse.


----------



## Dr Dau (8. Dezember 2008)

Erstmal: wir duzen uns hier alle. 



			
				Wikipedia hat gesagt.:
			
		

> PATA (=Parallel ATA) ist ein Synonym für die Datenübertragung über das IDE-Interface


Kurz gesagt: ob der Anschluss nun als IDE oder PATA bezeichnet wird spielt keine Rolle.

Deiner Ausage entnehme ich dass Du keine Festplatte mehr rumliegen hast?
Dann würde ich eher eine fix und fertige externe Festplatte nehmen.

Eine konkrete Festplatte kann ich nicht zeigen/empfehlen, aber ich persönlich habe eine Anneigung gegen Western Digital.


----------



## chuvak (8. Dezember 2008)

Erstmal danke für DEINE Antworten ;-)

Wie wäre denn zb diese Platte: http://cgi.ebay.de/Mini-1-8-Toshiba...14&_trkparms=72:1239|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Dr Dau (8. Dezember 2008)

Die hat kein eigenes Netzteil.
Das kann, muss aber nicht, zu Problemen führen.

Soweit ich weiss bekommt man nur 3,5" Festplatten mit eigenem Netzteil.

Wenn es trotzdem eine kompakte Festplatte sein soll, dann würde ich mich eher bei den 2,5" Festplatten umsehen.
Die sind nicht viel grösser als eine 1,8" Festplatte, haben aber ein besseres Preis Leistungsverhältnis.
Ohne jetzt lange zu suchen und zu vergleichen, bekommst Du schon für rund 35 Euro z.B. eine 2,5" Festplatte mit 80 GB. 
Allerdings beziehen auch diese ihren Strom über den USB-Port.


----------



## akrite (8. Dezember 2008)

...ich misch mich auch mal ein, habe mit den versch. Festplattentypen folgende Erfahrungen gemacht:
- 1.8" USB-HDD rel. hohes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis aber absolut geiler Formfaktor, allerdings hatte ich unter Vista und XP das Problem, das sich die Platte beim "Umbewegen/Verschieben" von Dateien wohl am Limit ist, Systemstillstand ! Beim Kopieren oder oder Löschen von Dateien in separaten Vorgängen gab es keine Probleme
- 2.5" USB-HDD, habe sowohl IDE und SATA am Start, letztere sogar von TrekStor an nur einem Port und bin recht zufrieden. Formfaktor bei der SATA deutlich kleiner, die IDE brauch 2 USB-Ports
- 3.5" bestes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis, allerdings braucht man eine Stromversorgung und der Formfaktor... mir zu groß

....wie schon vorher erwähnt, ist die Geschwindigkeit R/W stark abhängig von den verwendeten Chipsätzen und da steckt man nicht drin, bzw. kann das erst nach dem Kauf feststellen :-( Wir haben halt noch USB 2.0


----------



## Dr Dau (24. Dezember 2008)

Aus aktuellem Anlass muss ich nochmal was zu den externen Festplatten ohne eigene Stromversorgung sagen.

Folgendes Szenario:
Neues Notebook mit 2,5" SATA 120GB HDD von WD.
Da ich eine Abneigung gegen WD habe wurde diese gegen eine 2,5" SATA 160GB HDD von Samsung gewechselt.
Nun wollt ich die WD HDD natürlich nicht wegschmeissen (ist ja immerhin neu), also habe ich mir ein externes 2,5" USB-HDD Gehäuse von Wintech gekauft.
Dieses verfügt, auf grund der schon genennten geringen Stromversorgung über USB, über ein Y-Kabel.
Ein Stecker kommt an das Festplattengehäuse und 2 Stecker kommen an die USB-Ports vom PC/Notebook.

Ich habe dann auf dem Notebook Windows 2000 installiert und die externe Festplatte angestöppselt.
W2k hat auch gemerkt dass ein "Massstore" angeschlossen wurde und die nötigen Treiber installiert.
Die Festplatte wurde im Gerätemanager aber nur als unbekanntes Gerät angezeigt.
Nun gut, auch wenn es eigentlich nicht nötig gewesen wäre, habe ich trotzdem einen Rebbot durchgeführt.
Hat aber nichts am Ergebnis geändert.
Dabei habe ich es dann auch erstmal belassen.

Schliesslich wollte ich noch mit einer Linux Live-CD gucken ob Linux mit der Hardware von Notebook klarkommt.
Und ja, Linux kommt damit klar..... zumindest die Live-Version (aber das ist ein anderes Thema  ).
Da ich die exterene Festplatte eingestöppselt gelassen hatte, ist es mir nicht entgangen dass ich sie unter Linux voll und ganz ansprechen/benutzen konnte.
Mittlerweile habe ich Linux (Debian) als Dualbootsystem neben W2k fest installiert.
Auch unter dem fest installiertem Linux funktioniert die externe Festplatte ohne Probleme.
Unter W2k hingegen wird sie weiterhin als unbekanntes Gerät aufgeführt.

Hmm, was sagt mir das?!
Aufjedenfall schonmal soviel, dass es kein allgemeines Problem der Hardware ist.

Und nun kommt es:
Ich habe kurzerhand einen aktiven USB-Hub (also mit eigener Stromversorgung) zwischen den USB-Port vom Notebook und der USB-Festplatte gehangen.
Und siehe da, nun kann ich die externe Festplatte auch unter W2k nutzen.

Was lernen wir daraus?
Ganz offensichtlich ist die Stromspannung am USB-Port auch vom verwendeten Betriebssystem abhängig.

Ach ja, meine externe 3,5" USB-Festplatte (eigenes Netzteil) hat natürlich auf anhieb unter beiden Betriebssystemen funktioniert. 
Ebenso meine ganzen Speichersticks und MP3-Player.

Zumindest unter Linux funktioniert mein Scanner (kein eigenes Netzteil) auch ohne aktiven USB-Hub.
Unter W2k habe ich es noch nicht probiert (habe mir  gestern erst den Treiber runtergeladen).


----------

